# how hot does a side or other style fire box get ....



## amigo4182

how hot does the fire bok get on the smoker, looking to get my paint and trying to find out in its over 950 degrees or if i should get the 2000 degree stuff to cover the fire box with......so if your smoking something today or the next time you do 

please throw me a bone cuz im scratching my head here


----------



## daveomak

The firebox will get really hot without adequate air flow....   To increase the air flow to the cook chamber, add an air inlet above the *FIRE *grate and you should have one below the fire grate.....  adjust the heat to the CC using the upper air inlet and the lower inlet to increase the heat....  

Using that method, you should get uniform heat throughout the smoker reducing the heat in the firebox....  

Then, a non-contact therm will tell you what temp the firebox is.....    

Dave


----------



## amigo4182

ok what is a air inlet?

im going to have dual exhaust one on each side ....at the top on each side of cook chamber

can you explain hoe the inlet works?


----------



## bruno994

Your air inlet is the intakes on your firebox, without it, the fire will cease to burn.  As far as temp on the outer surface of the firebox, I can't tell you how hot it gets, but I would suggest painting it with the highest heat rated paint you can find.  I use the Rust-Oleum high heat using an automotive sprayer to apply it and have to repaint every 6 months or so, of course I'm pretty particular about the looks of my pit.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Butt for EMS 008.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 12, 2012






AIR INLETS  ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## amigo4182

BigBaby3.bmp



__ amigo4182
__ Feb 11, 2013






this is what im building but with a few diffrent twiststs to it but still same general idea

exhast will be above the cooking grate,air vnt on each side of fire box for draft....

as far as paint i found 2000 degree paint and 1000 degree paint .......

2000 degree paint has to be cured 3 times each for primer ,base and clear coat.....so thats 9 curing processes.....which sucks to me


----------



## daveomak

amigo4182 said:


> ok what is a air inlet?
> 
> im going to have dual exhaust one on each side ....at the top on each side of cook chamber
> 
> can you explain hoe the inlet works?


My mistake on naming stuff..... Please reread my post.....  the air inlets are for the control of the fire in the firebox...  one below the fire grate and one above..... the inlet above the fire grate is to move the heated air through the cooker....  

Again, I'm sorry for the confusing description   ....  

Dave


----------



## amigo4182

no prob ....


----------



## sqwib

I use oil on my firebox.


----------



## bruno994

I have tried the oil thing, it made the paint last a bit longer, but since I keep my pit out in the rain and elements, it probably doesn't last as long as it could or should.  But it does help...


----------

